# Hello, Pat Bateman...



## Patrick Bateman (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello, I'm Pat Bateman. Nice glasses - are they Oliver People's?

Looking to start up a log on here to track my progress, get input from others and benefit from the general expertise on offer here.

What's the best way to get started?

Regards.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Would you like to hear today's specials?

....Not if you want to keep your spleen!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm sorry, I don't have time for this, I have to return some videotapes.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

WTF?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I like to dissect girls......did you know I'm utterly insane?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I'm sorry, I don't have time for this, I have to return some videotapes.


I repped him for this. I found it hilarious

Great film


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Don't just stare at her àsshole... eat it!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Nov 14, 2013)

TRY GETTING A RESERVATION AT DORSIA NOW YOU ****ING STUPID BASTARD! YOU, ****ING BASTARD!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I repped him for this. I found it hilarious
> 
> Great film


The book is better, he's crazy!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

tamara said:


> The book is better, he's crazy!


Do you recommend it? I might download it to read at work


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

tamara said:


> Don't just stare at her àsshole... eat it!


Or lick it. depends on the day of the week?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Do you recommend it? I might download it to read at work


Yeah I read it years ago. The film is amongst my top 20 favourites!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Nov 14, 2013)

Book is incredible, a lot more graphic than the film.

It's second on my list of top films.


----------



## Yarminho (Dec 10, 2010)

I believe in taking care of myself and a balanced diet and rigorous exercise routine. In the morning if my face is a little puffy I'll put on an ice pack while doing stomach crunches. I can do 1000 now. After I remove the ice pack I use a deep pore cleanser lotion. In the shower I use a water activated gel cleanser, then a honey almond body scrub, and on the face an exfoliating gel scrub. Then I apply an herb-mint facial mask which I leave on for 10 minutes while I prepare the rest of my routine. I always use an after shave lotion with little or no alcohol, because alcohol dries your face out and makes you look older. Then moisturizer, then an anti-aging eye balm followed by a final moisturizing protective lotion.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Pat, I am on drugs too


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yarminho said:


> I believe in taking care of myself and a balanced diet and rigorous exercise routine. In the morning if my face is a little puffy I'll put on an ice pack while doing stomach crunches. I can do 1000 now. After I remove the ice pack I use a deep pore cleanser lotion. In the shower I use a water activated gel cleanser, then a honey almond body scrub, and on the face an exfoliating gel scrub. Then I apply an herb-mint facial mask which I leave on for 10 minutes while I prepare the rest of my routine. I always use an after shave lotion with little or no alcohol, because alcohol dries your face out and makes you look older. Then moisturizer, then an anti-aging eye balm followed by a final moisturizing protective lotion.
> 
> View attachment 140289


GOOD LUCK :lol:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Yarminho said:


> I believe in taking care of myself and a balanced diet and rigorous exercise routine. In the morning if my face is a little puffy I'll put on an ice pack while doing stomach crunches. I can do 1000 now. After I remove the ice pack I use a deep pore cleanser lotion. In the shower I use a water activated gel cleanser, then a honey almond body scrub, and on the face an exfoliating gel scrub. Then I apply an herb-mint facial mask which I leave on for 10 minutes while I prepare the rest of my routine. I always use an after shave lotion with little or no alcohol, because alcohol dries your face out and makes you look older. Then moisturizer, then an anti-aging eye balm followed by a final moisturizing protective lotion.
> 
> View attachment 140289


Excellence :lol:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Book is incredible, a lot more graphic than the film.
> 
> It's second on my list of top films.


Agreed very very graphic! What's your all time top ten film list then.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Nov 14, 2013)

tamara said:


> Agreed very very graphic! What's your all time top ten film list then.


Ouch! On the spot...

Once Upon A Time In America

American Psycho

Clockwork Orange

Scarface

Donnie Darko

Fear An Loathing In Las Vegas


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Ouch! On the spot...
> 
> Once Upon A Time In America
> 
> ...


Donnie Darko was weird for me, the bunny scared me!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

This must be the madest welcome thread I've read on here since joining anyway welcome to the mad house, think you'll fit in just fine


----------



## ClayMaker (Nov 17, 2013)

You're a f**king ugly b!tch, i want to stab you to death and play around with your blood.

Welcome! One of the greatest films ever!!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Better just make the mods aware that we are quoting things from a film not just making random violent comments!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

"I had all the characteristics of a human being-flesh, blood, skin, hair-but my depersonalization was so intense, had gone so deep, that my normal ability to feel compassion had been eradicated, the victim of a slow, purposeful erasure. I was simply imitating reality, a rough resemblance of a human being, with only a dim corner of my mind functioning"

Welcome to UK-M


----------



## *Ryan* (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow... this is awkward... Ha ha.. Sabrina, your not quite blonde enough are you


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

christian bale went to my primary school when he was in emperor of the sun


----------

